# Anybody performing dual roles?



## jenniferdz (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi there! I'm a coder who is also a transcriptionist, and I have been asked to write a column for a transcription magazine about the future of transcription, and one of those possible futures is that coding and transcription may someday combine to be one "documentation specialist" position, especially in light of the EMR transitions coming soon. Is anybody out there already acting in a dual role of coder and transcriptionist? I would love to interview you for the article and get your thoughts on the subject. 

Contact me personally at jennifer@dellazanna.com if you're interested. Thanks!

Jennifer DZ


----------

